# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Πλάτες !!!! Φαιό Κίτρινα

## goshalim

Καλημερα σε ολα τα παιδια στην μεγαλη αυτη παρεα !

Θα ηθελα να ανεβασω μερικες φωτογραφιες απο  τις πλατες των ποθλιων που εχω στην κατοχη μου και εκτρεφω τα τελευταια 15 χρονια .

Μια ρατσα πολυ ιδαιτερη για μενα.


Οπως λεει και ο τιτλος - ΠΛΑΤΕΣ απο τα Κιτρινα φαιο.

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο ομορφα πουλια !  θελεις να μας πεις λιγο αν το χρωμα ειναι μονο προιον ζευγαρωματων  και γενετικο ή επειδη υπαρχουν και ιχνη κιτρινου παραγοντα ,υπαρχει και καποια μεθοδος βαψιματος πχ με λουτεινη ;

----------


## legendguards

Ωραια πουλακια Γιωργο , μπραβο

----------


## goshalim

Δημητρη καλησπερα 

Ειναι συνδιασμος και των δυο. Εδω το κολπο ειναι να πετυχεις οσο γινετε πιο βαθυ καφε. Εδω ειναι η τεχνη ολη και οχι το κιτρινο. Η χορηγηση της λουτεινης ειναι απλα για χαρη ομορφιας και τονοσης του κιτρινου χρωματος.

Ολα τα λεφτα στην υποθεση μας ειναι το ΚΑΦΕ χρωμα

http://s4.postimg.org/e8bm9me5p/20150917_064130.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/s39ws38kt/20150917_064142.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/tjlfa8bhp/20150917_064222.jpg

----------


## jk21

το καφε ειναι θεμα γενετικης και επιλογης συνδιασμου γεννητορων μονο  ή πχ καποια διατροφικης τακτικης ;

----------


## goshalim

Καλημερα Δημητρη 

Ειναι καθαρα θεμα γενετικης και επιλογης συνδιασμου γεννητορων μονο ! 
Για να πετυχεις ενα καλο καφε χρωμα ,θα πρεπει να εχεις πολυ καλης ποιοτητας φορεις !!!

----------


## jk21

το επιθυμητο στον cinnamon παραγοντα ειναι να εχει βαθυ εντονο χρωμα λογω ισχυρης μελανινης ή οχι;

----------


## goshalim

Σωστα και παλι . ( γιατι χαθηκε η φωτογραφια απο τον Φορεα που ανεβασα ; :winky:

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο η φωτο προστεθηκε στο ποστ 6  (εκανα συγχωνευση με το επομενο συνεχομενο ποστ ) 

την βαζω και εδω 




δεν ειναι ορατη σε σενα ; υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα; εγω την βλέπω κανονικα 


Αν τελικα οπως λες ,παιζει ρολο η μελανινη ,βλεπω εναν επιπλεον λογο (εκτος της ετσι κι αλλιως ιδανικης θρεπτικης αξιας του εναντι των αλλων σπορων ) της ενισχυσης των μιγματων σε πουλια που χρειαζονται τονισμο της μελανινης ,με κανναβουρι  και υποχωρηση αλλων σπορων λιπαρων με χαμηλη τυροσινη οπως ειναι 

το νιζερ .Oπως θα δεις  http://www.bioversityinternational.o..._Cass._136.pdf  (σελ 17 τυροσινη 185 mg δηλαδη  0,185 gr )

ενω το κανναβουρι 
http://www.fao.org/fsnforum/sites/de...20overview.pdf  σελ 67  εχει 0.86 gr σχεδον 5 φορες περισσοτερη ) 


Παρολα αυτα ,ενω  το νιζερ  ουτε υψηλη λυσινη και μεθειονινη εχει ,ουτε τυροσινη οι εταιριες επιμενουν να το βαζουν σε υψηλα ποσοστα και οι εκτροφεις να το αποδεχονται χωρις να το ψαχνουν  ...

δες εδω για την επιδραση της τυροσινης στην παραγωγη μελανινης 


http://www.sankofa.ch/texts/Melanin.htm

_Pigments that contribute to skin color are called carotene, a yellowish hemoglobin, in blood vessels (pink-red), and melanin (black, brown, red). Darker skins are dominated by melanin, which is produced from the amino acid tyrosine, by pigment cells (melanocytes) in the skin. Melanocytes are characterized by long, fixed extensions of the outer cell membrane. In humans, other mammals, and birds, melanin is dispersed permantely throughout each melanocyte, including the extensions, and is also, transported to nearby skin cells. In other words, if you increase the amount of melanin in the skin you become darker and vice versa

_και εδω ξεκαθαρη αναφορα στο κανναβουρι 

http://www.rspb.org.uk/advice/watchi.../melanism.aspx 

_Melanism can be caused by dietary factors. For instance, a bird on a diet rich in hempseed with a high oil content can turn black.


_αλλα και περισσοτερα στοιχεια εδω

*Γιατί η καρδερίνα μου έχει ξεθωριασμένη μάσκα ; ποστ 52*

----------


## goshalim

Δημητρη Δυστηχως δεν την βλεπω εγω την φωτογραφια / Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος εαν τα αλλα παιδια την βλεπουν

----------


## jk21

ο συνδεσμος της εικονας ειναι αυτος  http://s29.postimg.org/vyi89cwfb/20150906_102520.jpg 

οποιος δεν βλεπει την εικονα ,εκτος των μελων της Δ.Ο θα παρακαλεσω να μας το πει

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

στο ποστ 6 και 9 φαινεται η φωτο.

----------


## jk21

Ενταξει Κωστα λυθηκε το θεμα ,τις βλεπει και ο Γιωργος .Καποιο θεμα υπηρχε με το pc που ηταν το πρωι

----------


## Destat

Γιώργο πολύ όμορφα και ιδιαίτερα καναρινάκια!

 ( εγώ βλέπω όλες τις φωτογραφίες, αυτές που ανέβασες εσύ και ο Δημήτρης)

----------

